# Pico Heating Issue



## Clouder (23/11/16)

Mornin' Fellas!

I encountered an issue with me Pico last night. Plugged it in to charge (as I've always done on all my mods), 20minutes or so later picked it up to take a hit on it, and found it to be very hot....

I took out the LG Turd, but found that the battery itself isn't hot at all. I just plugged it into my computer now for 3 minutes, hot again!

Has anyone had any issues similar to this?

I have cared for it and looked after it and has never, not once, dropped it!

I purchased it at @Sirvape when I was in Toti on Holiday in July, I remember seeing @Rob Fisher there when I bought it.

Surely there must be some kind of warranty on these devices????

EDIT: SH!T !!!! After typing this, I picked up the mod next to my computer screen, and now its DEAD!!!


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Sorry to hear about this @Clouder 

I have never charged it by plugging in the cable. I just put in fresh batteries when needed. 

Does that heat only happen when you plug in the charge cable? (Or also when vaping?)
Have you tried a different cable? 
Have you tried a different power source?

Maybe its not the mod but something else - hopefully.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Clouder said:


> Mornin' Fellas!
> 
> I encountered an issue with me Pico last night. Plugged it in to charge (as I've always done on all my mods), 20minutes or so later picked it up to take a hit on it, and found it to be very hot....
> 
> ...


Sorry bud! I know my Pico gets pretty warm (EDIT - When vaping on it), but I don't do on-board charging. Seeing as it is only four months old you might be able to take it up with the manufacturer, but it would definitely be out of the Vendor's hands.

As @Silver says, maybe try play with some other variables. Do you have another battery to put in and test the mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (23/11/16)

Hi @Silver and @Stosta, Yes I did try other sources and cables, only when charging! I never had an issue at all until last night! And that same charger, charges my VTC flawlessly.....

I don't know, the Pico has just died now, I'm going to check if @Casper 's Pico will run with my battery, but I have a suspicion the Pico has passed away (for absolutely no reason)!!!


----------



## Clouder (23/11/16)

Now I am sitting with a PRISTINE condition Pico without even a 1mm scratch on it, that's DEAD!!


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Clouder said:


> Hi @Silver and @Stosta, Yes I did try other sources and cables, only when charging! I never had an issue at all until last night! And that same charger, charges my VTC flawlessly.....
> 
> I don't know, the Pico has just died now, I'm going to check if @Casper 's Pico will run with my battery, but I have a suspicion the Pico has passed away (for absolutely no reason)!!!


I have a suspicion you may be right, but I'm a glass-half-empty kind of guy, so don't give up hope just yet!


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Clouder said:


> Now I am sitting with a PRISTINE condition Pico without even a 1mm scratch on it, that's DEAD!!



Sorry man @Clouder 
Check with the vendor and ask them what they advise
Hope you come right 

You must have one of the very few picos that had a major problem


----------



## RichJB (23/11/16)

If it's the mod and not the battery that is getting hot, my guess is that something has worked loose inside causing a short between the circuitry and the casing of the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (23/11/16)

@Silver @Stosta , I just checked with @Casper, my Pico has passed away.... I dont have the funding to buy another mod


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Clouder said:


> @Silver @Stosta , I just checked with @Casper, my Pico has passed away.... I dont have the funding to buy another mod


Sad days! Is it time to dissect it? Luckily you have the VTC though?


----------



## Clouder (23/11/16)

Yeah, @Stosta , only issue is my VTC is at home! Anyway, I'm not going to open it until I've spoken to the guys at Sirvape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slick (23/11/16)

Clouder said:


> @Silver @Stosta , I just checked with @Casper, my Pico has passed away.... I dont have the funding to buy another mod


Luckily you still have the VTC,would suck if you had no spare mod at all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (23/11/16)

Clouder said:


> Hi @Silver and @Stosta, Yes I did try other sources and cables, only when charging! I never had an issue at all until last night! And that same charger, charges my VTC flawlessly.....
> 
> I don't know, the Pico has just died now, I'm going to check if @Casper 's Pico will run with my battery, but I have a suspicion the Pico has passed away (for absolutely no reason)!!!


Thats very unfortunate

"Absolutely no reason"

This is a perfect example of why you should never use on board charging, although it is a single cell device and "shouldn't" cause issues, charge circuitry is generally the cheapest and overlooked part of almost any mod (welldone China), i always look at it as a last resort/emergency option.

Keep in mind that you are pushing a reverse charge through your chip for an extended amount of time, this can stress the chip and cause complications as you described, the chip is designed to operated under load for 5 - 10 seconds

Please dont take my word as the holy truth, its merely my understanding, sorry for your loss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (23/11/16)

I've charged my Subox, VTC, Cuboid in the same way and I've never had issues.. @Casper has been charging his Pico the same way, had his much longer than mine, also no issues...... I don't know.....

I've sent the guys at the SIR a mail, will see what they say..... EISH...


----------



## Marechal (23/11/16)

Try reloading firmware, it might just be a software problem

http://www.eleafworld.com/softwares-for-istick-pico/


----------



## Clouder (23/11/16)

@Marechal I'll try it, but I cannot get it to switch on...


----------



## Marechal (23/11/16)

Clouder said:


> @Marechal I'll try it, but I cannot get it to switch on...


it doesn't have to be on for firmware, battery must be inserted, open the updater and connect the device, if it does not change from "None Device" to "Istick Pico" then I'm afraid it is fried.......a while back my Pico also did not turn on and it was fine after I did the firmware, I did not have any heating problem but I never charged it with USB ....its worth a try

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Zaher619 (23/11/16)

Did the pico get hot while vaping as well or just from the charging?


----------



## Clouder (26/11/16)

UPDATE: So I decided to open her up. When I did, I immediately got the smell of electronic death..... I guess the trashcan is the only way out now...

Will try to update her on Monday, but I have a serious doubt that it's gonna work...


----------



## blujeenz (26/11/16)

Clouder said:


> UPDATE: So I decided to open her up. When I did, I immediately got the smell of electronic death..... I guess the trashcan is the only way out now...



Keep for parts boet, never know when you'll need a 510 or battery cover.
Push comes to shove, you could even replace the guts with a PWM circuit and have a Noisy Pico V2 kind of thing. 
Sorry for the loss bro.


----------



## Clouder (26/11/16)

Thanx @blujeenz yeah I'll keep it... might just need a part... 

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (30/11/16)

Just an update, it's official....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/11/16)

Sorry if I'm blind and you already answered this, but were you charging through a USB socket adapter or PC, some chargers do 2 A charging, and while alot of electronics may be able to handle this, I find with my 2 A charger some of stuff gets scolding hot, this could have lead to the short and eventual death. Some chargers are also just pure crap, there was a single incident where a woman electrocuted herself to death by using a junk third party USB charger for her tablet.


----------



## Anneries (30/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Some chargers are also just pure crap,



I fully agree! I only trust usb chargers from reputable companies. In a rush once I was forced to buy one from a street vendor to charge my Samsung Note. This device requires 2A to charge. After about half an hour I could feel it, the device and charger, heat up. So I unplugged it and binned the charger, can not risk my device, or the guesthouse I stayed in, on an unregulated charger. It MUST have pushed more than 3A, since I never have a heating issue on the original 2A chargers. 

Along with that, I stick to the recommended charging amps. IF a device is rated for 1A charging, no use in risking it on 2A, sure it might for the charge survive it, but in the long run you are doing harm to the battery and the device.


----------



## stevie g (30/11/16)

Assuming high quality design and parts. You can charge a mod on a 5v 20 amp charger... Doesn't mean mod will get 20A it will only get what it's designed for 0.5A etc. This is basic electronics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Byakko (30/11/16)

I've had this too but only when using chargers that charge over 1 amp.I get the best results with a 500ma wall charger.And ALWAYS use the usb cable that came with the pico

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

